# My Tank: From Start to Present



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I was taking a look back on some of the pics I took of when I began my 38 gal, and I'd like to share with you all my advancements and upgrades of my tank. Enjoy!









No fish + a terrible job trying to attach my Anubias to the driftwood. Excuse the flash as well lol









The flash became annoying so I turned it off...I liked this setup =P









That little rock formation on the left came out pretty well, and when they sell you "Giant Hairgrass" plants, they really mean "Giant" Hairgrass.









Present-day setup. Two new plants on the right along with another rock formation. Anubias and the Amazon were both switched.

Well thats it, hope you guys liked my upgrades


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

LoL, i started my 30g off with a white PVC pipe cave as a hiding place!

Tank looks great. Love the rock formations.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Pics aren't showing up for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

they work fine for me


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

yay for PVC pipes!  i took it out though, since it looked VERY out of place lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

fishbguy said:


> they work fine for me


Maybe its just the crappy computers at my school. lol :razz:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

when i went to school the pics never showed up for me either. the security stuff blocks them. you need a good proxy site then the pics will show up. trust me...lol


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> Maybe its just the crappy computers at my school. lol :razz:


yea i hate my school for that


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

fishbguy said:


> when i went to school the pics never showed up for me either. the security stuff blocks them. you need a good proxy site then the pics will show up. trust me...lol


Problem is, my school blocks all the proxy sites too! lol

Pics usually show up....dunno what's up with that. They are pretty crappy computers though. lol


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

yea my school does exactly the same thing. it might be "alcholic reference" or "adult material" so i dont know guys...are you over 21 for that?


----------

